# i figured i would dig a critter one day



## Shagnasty (Nov 29, 2006)

i figured i would dig me a critter one of these days     you know....a mad chipmunk  or a madder snake[:'(]        so i was digging along looking for that ss coke i know is in there[]    and out pops this thing!


----------



## Shagnasty (Nov 29, 2006)

i thought it was a snake at first!   looked like a snake tail to me.....wait...cant think of a yellow spoted snake   at least not in ohio    hold on this thing has legs[]so now i gota know what it is so i dug it out


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 29, 2006)

I always liked those spotted salimanders. i used to find them under laogs and even cleaning out drain holes aroug the house I grew up in. Put a statue of the empire state building or something near them and take a picture. The look real scary if you get the shot right. Almost like a B movie.


----------



## Shagnasty (Nov 29, 2006)

i dug up 5 or 6 of the little guys yesterday i ended up haveing a group of them watching me dig       and i got that newark ss coke[]

 later    shagnasty


----------



## capsoda (Nov 29, 2006)

Nice finds, the salamanders and the Coke. How about a picture of the Coke after cleanibg.


----------



## Shagnasty (Nov 29, 2006)

will do cap  ill have a clean pic or 3 up in a few     but for now how about a pic of  a few that did not make it[:'(]


----------



## Shagnasty (Nov 29, 2006)

here are the two that made it    these are the plainest looking ss cokes i have ever seen
 leave it to newark to come up with a lame bottle    but i like them anyway[]


----------



## Shagnasty (Nov 29, 2006)

and one of the bottom


----------



## capsoda (Nov 29, 2006)

Hey Shag, Those are Soda water bottles. If they were cokes the Coca Cola would be by its self  and all other info would be listen after that. They are very different from the norm. I have never seen any like them. Most sell around 10 to 15 bucks but some are rare so do your research.


----------



## Bixel (Nov 29, 2006)

Up here in Ontario I am used to seeing salimanders, but not ones like that! The ones I normaly see have orange spots on their back, but it also has an orange and black under it. Those guys are way too fast to ever hold them like that normally. They run for it as soon as you dig them out. Nice coke by the way, even though it is a very plain style.


----------



## Shagnasty (Nov 29, 2006)

hey cap i thought they were cokes i think jguis found one or two a while back and you said they were ss cokes    coca cola is by itself  the newark o is on the other side
 at least i think you said they are cokes(i better go back and look[])  anyway could you take another look   pretty please!         thanks man   shagansty

 insulators rule      i think they were half asleap or giting ready to hibernate or what ever they do   they were movin kinda slow


----------



## appliedlips (Nov 29, 2006)

Nice find,but I agree with Warren.The bottles that are without Coca-Cola in script held other beverages other than Coke,mainly flavored sodas rather than cola.I have seen that bottle around but never noticed prices.The bottles you posted are probably a little newer than the script straight side cokes.I posted a pic of a Newark straight side with the script embossing.Good luck in your digging,Doug


----------



## appliedlips (Nov 29, 2006)

Oops,forgot the pic.Here it is!


----------



## capsoda (Nov 29, 2006)

I thought it said Newark Coca cola. With Coca Cola on  one side and Newark O. on the other it most probably is a Coke bottle. There are a few block litter Cokes out there. I have a few. The bottle mould was probably cut to fill the gap between the SS Cokes and the hobble skirts. Most are. Good call Shag.

 By the way, I could use a Newark ss Coke if either of you have a spare.[]


----------



## JGUIS (Nov 29, 2006)

Nice digs Shag, bout time you got one of those. []  I dug some of those little buggers awhile back, they've definately slowed down for the year.  I might be comin up your way soon, let me know if ya wanna dig.


----------



## Shagnasty (Nov 30, 2006)

appliedlips      that coke kicks but!     i might git lucky and dig me one of them  there are a lot of sodas comeing outa that hole

 cap thanks for lookin again i was hopeing they were cokes  one of mine has a crack and the other has a small chip it the base but i am sure there are more in there i have dug atleast 10 broken ones so if i get a good one i would send it to you no problem
 thanks man!

 jguis   when you come up let me know and we will dig something up somewhere man

 later     shagnasty


----------



## appliedlips (Nov 30, 2006)

After taking pics of that Straight-sided coke I decided to list it on Ebay.I have another one I am holding onto.Here is a link to my listings if anyone is interested.
 http://stores.ebay.com/Duginahole-bottles-and-more_W0QQstorecachemissZduginaholebottlesandmoreQQtZkm


----------



## Mihai (Jan 4, 2007)

Hey Shagnasty. Nice to find lizzards like this. How deep was it? Digging for bottles I found once a toad at about 1 meter deep into the ground. 

 This salamanders are common in romanian mountains. They are slow and you can catch them easily because their skin is so poisonous no predator with will for living would touch them. Even for humans they are dangerous if your hands have open wounds or if you choose, out of boredrom, lets say, to eat them.


----------



## capsoda (Jan 4, 2007)

The wifey flew up out of a hole one time because of a white frog with realy zoned out eyes. Never seen one before or since and it taught me a valuable lesson; Don't stand to near the hole if a wirey is in it....... She ran right over my ass.[]


----------



## Shagnasty (Jan 4, 2007)

hey mihai    they were about .5 meter down      i did not touch them directly    i had on my heavy rubber gloves      i dont trust anything with bright yellow spots or stripes[:'(]

 hey cap      ya got to stay outa the way of them people runnin for there lives[][]
 longneck and i have a deal       i keep a lookout for snakes for him     he keeps an eye out for spiders for me(i hate them frickin 8 leggers!)


----------



## capsoda (Jan 4, 2007)

Spiders and snakes don't bother me. The wifey is always gittin at me about handling rattlers and copperheads but the have to be moved sometimes. Not affraid of much.

 Just don't get in my way if a big cockroach starts flying around or you will get hurt.[sm=rolleyes.gif][&:]


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 5, 2007)

Don't forget the Lobsters Cap.[]


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jan 5, 2007)

Snakes are no problem but the spiders scare the Bageezes out of me. I got bit one time and it got pretty ungly. Besides, it's so easy to see the snake and so hard to se those tiny spiders.


----------



## capsoda (Jan 5, 2007)

Yeah, Them dang lobsters can get purty nasty, jumpin on a poor one legged fella an draggin him all over.[sm=lol.gif] 

 Hey Zaner, We got the brown recluse and plenty of black widows down here all year long. I'm not allergic so they leave a small bump is all. Benn bit quite a few times. Now my younger bro is allergic. A recluse got him a couple of weeks back and it ate a hole in him but it slowley healed and their bites rarely leave a scare. 

 Did you know that there is no documented proof that anyone has ever died from a recluse bite. In fact they are very rare. FYI


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 5, 2007)

I was under the house checking things out and came across this huge Wolf Spider. In case ya'll didn't hear me.......HUGE! I found peice of tin to poke it with. When I poked it it struck the tin and it made a ringing sound as the fangs hit the tin. Kid you not the leg span had to be 5 or 6 inches. Shoot if that bit ya it would probably hit bone!


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jan 5, 2007)

Just the thought of that story will send chills up my spine for some time to come!!!

 Hey Warren, I know we have a few Brown Recluses up here too but no Black Widows. I'm a nature lover but I kill every butt-ugly spider i see!


----------



## wvbottlehead (Jan 5, 2007)

Whatchit the black widows are probably headin' your way, we got over run with em last year & I've been sprayin ever since. Don't really wanna find out if I'm allergic or not [&o]


----------



## wvbottlehead (Jan 5, 2007)

harmless garden spider, I left this one alone


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 5, 2007)

Got bit by one of the Garden Spiders. Two pools of blood come right out where it bit. Big fangs on those.


----------



## wvbottlehead (Jan 5, 2007)

ok thats it, he's on my list now too......local "expert" told me those didn't bite.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jan 5, 2007)

Is this your way of trying to make me feel better Frank?


----------



## JGUIS (Jan 5, 2007)

Yeah, they bite, and can cause problems if you're bitten in the right place.  I used to catch those large flying grasshoppers and throw them in their webs, and watch the attack, restraint, and death happen within seconds.  Zane, I hate to break it to you, but we DO have Widows.  Not as bad as some places, but they're here for sure.  The recluse bothers me the most, I cant imagine having to watch my skin die and turn black.  That would suck.  That red one that Shag posted was dug from a couple feet under, it was a nasty one.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jan 5, 2007)

Alright now!!!! Enough with the spider-talk!!!


----------



## capsoda (Jan 5, 2007)

Hey Josh, The skin doesn't turn black, It rots away into a nice big puss filled yellow hole with a nice red trim.......


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jan 5, 2007)

[]


----------



## swizzle (Jan 5, 2007)

I know of 2 people that were bit by a brown recluse. One here in NY. I worked with the guy in a textile mill. Last summer a brown recluse hitched a ride from south carolina or georgia. i forget which state for sure. He rode in with a shipment of cloth. He got bit on the arm, my cousin got bit on the hand in KY. They both came close to losing their arm. I definately don't want to see if I'm allergic myself. Nasty little critters they are. Swizzle


----------



## capsoda (Jan 7, 2007)

Hey Zaner, Try this out. Don't freak and watch the whole thing.[]
http://www.jokeroo.com/funnyvideos/effects_of_drugs_on_spiders.html


----------



## Shagnasty (Jan 7, 2007)

he bulit a hammock[][][][]


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jan 7, 2007)

That was so funy. I thought it was hard to function on two legs drunk...Thank goodness I don't have eight of them to keep track of. I love the part when he's driving. i hope nobdy got hurt on his way home! ACK ACK ACK


----------



## swizzle (Jan 8, 2007)

Oh my god that is funny. I almost fell out of my chair. I can barely see through the tears to type this. Thanx for a great laugh. I can't wait to show it to my wife. Swizzle [][][][]


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Jan 9, 2007)

Sorry, but salamanders are completely harmless, unless you're a slug, worm, or small insect.[]


----------



## Mihai (Jan 9, 2007)

Hey Mike, you don't have to feel sorry. You might be right regarding some of the salamanders, I know, on the other hand, that some are poisonous. The bright colour skin is a way to show predators that they will have at least a good long diarrhoea if they dare to eat them. 

 It's impossible to know everything. This unless, of course, you are Capsoda, which, as we all should know by now, is the NASA computer's name. Like Deep Blue.

 Please check the link below and go to Handling chapter. 

 http://www.anapsid.org/sallies.html


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm aware of the slight toxins that are secreted by some terrestrial salamanders, especially Ensatina. We have lots of really colorful ones out there, and I like to catch 'em. Tiger salamanders are a real favorite that will devour anything that they can cram in their mouth. Now's the time they are comin' out in CA.


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 9, 2007)

I should start showing you some of the critters I find in the holes I dig underwater!!!! you never know if they're gone swim away or try to pull you in!!!![&:]

 Wayne


----------

